# Have you been tracking your Uber Referral FEE, I noticed..



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

Something told me to track my Referral FEE from the referral Codes that I have given out recently and it so happens, that I got a referral fee paid to me this week for my wife who had to used Uber to go to the Airport since she had to leave early in the morning and I did not want to wake my daugther up to take her. Thank God for Uber in that situation. However, I also gave my sister in law a referral code which she used and Uber did not pay me for that one. I just emailed them to find out what happen. I wonder if they are doing this all the time. With what is going on with them not paying people for the guarantees, I am not surprised. So from this moment on. I will stick with referring others to Lyft since I know they pay me with no problem but I will track it as well. How you might ask, I usually ask my riders for their email or cell phone numbers before I give them my codes, so I will simply follow up with them. Also now that I know that this is going on where they might miss my referall fee, I will be honest and let my riders know that I want to ensure I get paid from Uber or Lyft because sometime their system is not accurate. What is your thoughts on this?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I was going to write them this morning about some missing fees. I seem to get paid for one pet week regardless of how many people use it.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

Lets say Uber randomly pays out on 75% of your referrals instead of 100%. How would most people know unless you tracked it with everyone you gave it to? lol. UberEthics.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I dont refer anyone to uber. Only way I do it is, cash in advance. Sorry, not spending the money for their cards only to bring them business and only get $5. Just like their commission I want 25% of whatever the customer spends with uber monthly. Goose and Gandure my friends, what's good for one is good for the other.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't refer too much either, but when you have a new pax in the car you can have them use your code on the spot. Theoretically they save money and your get more with Uber being the only one taking the loss. Problem is I know I did this at least 2 times last week, possibly 1-2 times more than that earlier in the week, but got paid one again, same as the previous week.

Note: Al my other pay, including bonuses and guarantees, has always been correctly done, only the referral codes seem to have an issue for me.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Why do some referrals get $30, but my referral code says $20?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber screws drivers out of the referral fees as well. Is this some kind of surprise or revelation?

It makes me sick how ****ed up these people are.

I don't care if I get paid because Uber gets screwed out of $20


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Already got a response, they say your code only works if entered before they request their first ride, not after they get in the car. BS since this is how I get most of my referral bonuses and it always works for a first time rider as long as they enter it before the trip ends. Granted, I've always thought this method a little cheesy, but if was one of their own emails that pointed out to do it.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I gave my referral code cards to some homeless guys that had smartphones


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Why do some referrals get $30, but my referral code says $20?


I've noticed Uber budgets up to $30 for a new rider.
If its a new rider code direct from Uber, it is worth up to $30.
If its a partner code, it's $10 for the driver (if paid) and up to $20 for the new passenger for the 1st ride.

The majority of 1st rides is way under $30, so to include a $10 cash payout is a larger burden to Uber. 
The $20 or $30 value of the ride, they get the commission back on anyway as a wash on the books.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

MiamiFlyer said:


> I've noticed Uber budgets up to $30 for a new rider.
> If its a new rider code direct from Uber, it is worth up to $30.
> If its a partner code, it's $10 for the driver (if paid) and up to $20 for the new passenger for the 1st ride.
> 
> ...


Is Uber really betting that the average rider will spend $150 with Uber over their lifetime? ($30 / 20%)
edit: I'm probably forgetting the safe driver fee that Uber puts into their pockets. Also, I guess Uber has some expenses, so the $150 would actually be a higher number...


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

I would say most new rides are not taking the full value of the promo. 
..and yes, $150 lifetime is certainly not a hard target to reach.
There's no shortage of people who rack up $150/week on the platform.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I think I got the fee once or twice, I have handed out dozens of cards.

Uber ****ing the drivers? say it ain't so!


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I think I got the fee once or twice, I have handed out dozens of cards.
> 
> Uber ****ing the drivers? say it ain't so!


Noooooooooooo !


----------



## GordonShumway (Sep 1, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I think I got the fee once or twice, I have handed out dozens of cards.
> 
> Uber ****ing the drivers? say it ain't so!


Jesus fckin Christ people! Have you guys barely noticed this??!!

But yeah, I stopped giving out my promotion code ever since one email I sent out was replied with "They could not use your code ,they were not new passengers." Even though I saw it with my own two eyes that their app said they were not charged anything.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

I've given out my code, and it's worked for the passenger. I haven't seen my $5 though. I emailed and Uber said their referral bonus payout runs Thursday-Thursday rather than their regular pay dates of Monday-Monday. My friend used his free trip 1 week ago today. We will see if my $5 is on the next pay check.


----------



## SanTanDriver (May 3, 2016)

How do you get the promotion cards? I am new to this, only 12 rides in & I have no idea what most of the things in any of these posts are. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Stephanie Lindeman said:


> How do you get the promotion cards? I am new to this, only 12 rides in & I have no idea what most of the things in any of these posts are. Thanks in advance for any help.


I think you can order them from vista print. Send an email to uber they probably have a link with a promo offer that will get you a discount


----------

